# Citizen Cosmotron



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

A few photos of new arrival.would not say its NOS but not far off.

Believe its the O840 x8 21,600bph,lovely blue dial on non original strap and non original box from 1975.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Well that is lovely & in great nick! Its been well looked after,

Cheers Martin


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Great condition, loving the clear clean blue dial...enjoy-)


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Littlelegs said:


> Great condition, loving the clear clean blue dial...enjoy-)


I agree -- blue dials in stainless cases are my favorite!

I wonder, though, what the difference was between the blue dials that the Japanese produced in the 70's versus those that the Swiss produced? So many blue Swiss dials from that period suffer from a lot of degredation/flaking/sloughing, while the Japanese blue dials appear to have survived in much better nick across the board ...

Anyway, I digress -- GREAT X8 Cosmotron! :yes:


----------



## MrJones (Aug 24, 2014)

I keep looking at 321496057421 and thinking what a nice project it would make.


----------

